# Trying to see when my Hiawatha was made



## AngelOfDeath (Apr 23, 2022)

The SN is F047


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Looks’70s to me.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 23, 2022)

Definitely a 70s bike boom bike. We can't see any of the components.
If they used SunTour, there's a date code on the RD.

This thread may also be helpful: 








						1973 Hiawatha 10 speed (1 year production derailers) | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

200 + shipping (shipping unknown at the moment) In Fort Collins ,Co Shimano Derailers (one year production)1973 only Modified for touring , to be original just need upright bars and proper brake leavers Racks can be taken off  if you don't want them




					thecabe.com
				




I would guess yours is a year or two later, because of the graphics and stem shifters (v. top tube)


----------



## AngelOfDeath (Apr 23, 2022)

What’s the RD_?_


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 23, 2022)

Rear derailleur, and here's a Suntour date code:

   XC - March '81   

I take it you haven't done this before

For anybody who searches this later, here's SunTour derailleur date codes


----------



## AngelOfDeath (Apr 23, 2022)

I didn’t see anything like that.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 23, 2022)

Stem shifters look Shimano, perhaps derailleurs Shimano. Check for dates codes. Front derailleur on cages inner or body, or rear derailleur backside of body.


----------

